# Which states for NE boards?



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hey guys,

Which states would you like included for the New England boards and how should they be grouped? Which states should be combined?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

NY on up to Maine in my oppinion. I would like to see NJ combined with MD/DE.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I agree with the Duke NY to Maine one board and NJ/Maryland and Delaware if it helps.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

So a board that encompasses Mass., RI, NY, and Conn.?

I don't think I should join NJ up with Md. and De. There are people lobbying to split Md. and De. right now--adding a third would turn things into a mess.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Yes that would be perfect


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Lobbying? I don't think I was that bad!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Ha! You're not the only one Sandcrab...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

You know we got lots of Delaware fisherman who fish the Delaware coast and IRI who would really like their own board. Maybe next year after we do some more *"Lobbying"*.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Sandfea,

I think its a case of damned if you do, damned if you don't since each of our particular areas of interest depends on the fishery we most often use as opposed to a particular state. You'd never find a system that fits everybodies requirements.

For example everything from Sandy Hook to Jamaica Bay are pretty much one in the same fishery even though they staddle NJ/NY. I also fish in the Wildwood area and that fishery has very little to do with Raritan bay.

Since your the person putting in the time and effort, the best bet is to organize the boards as you see fit. The rest of us will eventually find the boards we want/need.

Thanks by the way for all the effort.

DH


----------

